

Monitoring cache with Claspin - dnalkrikleahcim
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/monitoring-cache-with-claspin/10151076705703920

======
ville
This is all fine, except the choice of colors is maybe not the best one, when
so many people are red-green color blind.

